# Je suis bloqué sur Boot camp



## Soheïl (1 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,J’ai installé boot camp sur mon mac air et j’ai désinstaller mon disque Apple depuis Windows boot camp sans faire exprès et je ne peut plus revenir sur mon mac.Quand je redémarre l’ordinateur en restant appuyé sur option il n’y a plus qu’un disque qui s’affiche:Windows.Pourriez-vous m’aidez au plus vite svppppppppp.


----------



## edenpulse (1 Mars 2022)

Vu que tu sembles avoir supprimé macOS... il faudrait le réinstaller. 
Donc créer une clé d'installation pour ton Macbook Air depuis Windows à priori.


----------



## zeltron54 (1 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,
Ou réinstaller depuis internet...
voir là:
https://www.macg.co/os-x/2017/03/de-nouvelles-methodes-pour-reinstaller-macos-97912


----------

